# [INFO]Mini pc e chipset via driver

## dynamite

Ciao a tutti,

ho da un po' di tempo l'intenzione di togliermi lo sfizio   :Shocked:  di prendermi un mini pc che mi faccia da piccolo media center da collegare alla tv e serverino casalingo...

Premetto che come mediacenter mi bastano audio e video integrato purchè regga la risoluzione 1366x768 o simile. Sto cercando qualcosa di simile al mac mini che però usato (parliamo dei g4 da 1,25 a 1,5 GHz) vengono venduti almeno su ebay a prezzi eccessivi (300 e rotti euri) e francamente mi sembra troppo visto che è usato e datato. Guardandomi in giro ho visto cose molte interessanti mini-itx che però per rimanere nei bassi consumi e bassi prezzi hanno tutti via proc e via chipset. Leggendo un po' in giro per il forum e per google sembra che i driver attulmente disponibili per linux non siano un granchè o meglio non riconoscono gli acceleratori hardware Mpeg-2/4 ecc... qualcuno ha qualche notizia più precisa? 

Inoltre ho visto una scheda madre itx celeron + SIS qualcuno li ha provati (i chipset sis intendo)?

Grazie mille ciauz  :Wink: 

----------

## silverfix

dai un occhio a questo:

http://www.openlinux.eu/content/view/140/58/

con 300 euro o poco più hai un sistema mini-itx completo di tutto, tranne che di hd ma con un processore degno di tale nome 

bye

----------

## xdarma

 *silverfix wrote:*   

> con 300 euro o poco più hai un sistema mini-itx completo di tutto, tranne che di hd ma con un processore degno di tale nome

 

Per me è il contrario: un Via C7 a 1,2GHz non potrà mai competere con un g4 od un centrino a parità di clock.

Su wikipedia c'è questo link: C7 @ 2 GHz - comparable performance to a 1.3 PIII, in French

Sul prezzo di un macmini (con disco fisso compreso) e sul supporto dell'architettura ppc magari dipende più che altro da dynamite.

----------

## dynamite

Grazie per i link!

@silverfix 

nei miei vari googlaggi ero passato per zombu ed effettivamente non è poi così male, ma non ho trovato comunque modo di comprarlo e farlo spedire in italia...sarebbe da valutare...

@xdarma

Nel caso del ppc non sono sicuro di piallare os x a favore di gentoo, dovrei vedere sul momento magari (non ho mai toccato un mac per più di 10 min)... quel link in francese è quanto cercavo per una sorta di comparazione tra cpu di quel tipo...

Infatti sono piuttosto indeciso, e chiedevo anche dei driver sis perchè, come dicevo prima, ci sarebbe una scheda madre (non ricordo il modello esatto) da circa 70 euro con celeron 1,2/1,3 GHz e chipset sis, che visto la cpu celeron sarebbe molto meglio ma ha questa incognita del chipset sis che sembra essere peggio dei via,ma vorrei una conferma (o smentita)...

Se comuque aveste soluzioni o idee differenti ve ne sarei grato in fondo non sono molto pratico di hardware e non so cosa effettivamente si può fare o assemblare (l'assemblaggio non sarebbe comunque un grosso problema)...

Grazie!mille!

----------

## djinnZ

Non ho un mac ma tutti i miei conoscenti che lo usano per musica ed affini mi hanno sempre rinfacciato il minor rumore elettrico della tecnologia powerpc/mac rispetto a quella intel/pc. Di sicuro la qualità dei componenti e dell'assemblaggio non può neppure essere confrontata.

SIS non ha mai brillato per prestazioni o per qualità ma solo per prezzo. Certo però il via è ottimizzato per il basso consumo ed il fanless.

zombu ha un grosso difetto, manca di HD e non vedo come aggiungere una scheda tv/dvb, io mi terrei più sul tradizionale per il case (mini-desktop o rack 19" slim se lo vuoi mettere nel mobile di uno stereo tradizionale).

Se vuoi che faccia anche le veci del vcr e del dvd qualcosina in più la devi spendere (per esempio un bel TB di HD dove rippare tutti i film, invece di tenere i dvd in giro per casa a graffiarsi li metti in una scatola e buonanotte). Considera che un hd usb da 500 GB costa 100 euro ma non può stare acceso giorno e notte a meno che non sia dotato di ventola ed è più delicato di uno interno, prima o poi casca a terra.

Valuta esattamente cosa vuoi farci e poi vedi quale base ti torna più comoda e pensa che alcuni componenti come HD supplementari DVB e via dicendo non li devi predere subito.

Qualcuno sa qualcosa dei nuovi videoproiettori con l'effetto 3d? Prima o poi devo decidermi a prendere qualcosa per il salone ed ora come ora il dell 1200 mi pare l'unico giusto per prezzo/prestazioni anche se non è il massimo.

----------

## dynamite

io pensavo di risolvere con un hd interno anche di dimensioni non eccessive (100/160 GB) per tenere i file di più largo impiego e poi qualche esterno da accendere di tanto in tanto per backup o mantenere il resto dei file che non si usano troppo spesso (vedi film che una volta visti prima di rivederli ne passa un po')...

In effetti l'unica ragione per orientarsi verso i via era proprio l'ottimizzazione consumi in alternativa sempre con google ho visto i mini pc aopen e, a parte che mi basterebbe anche un modello poco recente (MP915) e il prezzo certamente molto più simile ai mac mini attuali (e quindi qualche mese senza aperitivi   :Shocked:   sarebbe il minimo), non si riesce a trovarli in italia e neanche con spedizione. Dagli stati uniti anche se il prezzo potrebbe essere vantaggioso (euro forte), poi penso che, fra spese di spedizione e dazi vari, si debba aggiungere almeno un centinaio d'euro no?

vado a vedere qualcosa dei rack e cosa si può trovare, è vero, decisamente avere il case un po' più grande permetterebbe di risparmiare e future espansioni...

Non troppo offtopic ma siamo su un gran prezzaccio belinea  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ho una schedina mini-itx senza pretese. I film li carico da un hard-disk di un pc in rete via autofs+samba, i driver della scheda video (VIA) non supportano il tv-out, tuttavia per pochi euro trovi su ebay dei convertitori usb esterni da vga ad s-video.

Sulla schedina girano solo il programma del media-center (freevo) e mldonkey.

L'unico consiglio è quello di non installarci gentoo, ma semmai una distribuzione binaria, tipo ubuntu... I processori montati su questi mini-pc non sono famosi per la potenza e in compilazione soffrono un po'.

----------

## dynamite

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> .....usb esterni da vga ad s-video....

 

Non capisco USB+Vga+S-video deve essere un macello, a meno ce il cavo vga non vada dentro qualcosa di usb e esca come s-video   :Shocked: , ma perchè l'uscita vga o dvi non sono abbastanza buone?

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unico consiglio è quello di non installarci gentoo, ma semmai una distribuzione binaria, tipo ubuntu... I processori montati su questi mini-pc non sono famosi per la potenza e in compilazione soffrono un po'.

 

Si in effetti su una scheda del genere pensavo a qualcosa come slackware...(Ubuntu non mi piace tanto...)

Ma il processore via che hai tu che modello è?C7? quanti Ghz? E' tanto per farmi un'idea non vorrei mai che poi mi andasse tutto a scatti come su un pentium I

Questi acceleratori hardware funzionano?cioè almeno quelli vengono rilevati?

Grazie ancora

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Non capisco USB+Vga+S-video deve essere un macello, a meno ce il cavo vga non vada dentro qualcosa di usb e esca come s-video  , ma perchè l'uscita vga o dvi non sono abbastanza buone?

 Eeeeh??? Non so cosa hai capito ma è uno scatolotto alimentato via usb dove entra una presa vga ed esce una presa s-video (o composito).

L'uscita vga è ottima per attaccarci un monitor, pensavo invece che tu volessi attaccarlo alla televisione.

 *Quote:*   

> pensavo a qualcosa come slackware...(Ubuntu non mi piace tanto...)

 ma funziona tanto bene...

 *Quote:*   

> Ma il processore via che hai tu che modello è?C7? quanti Ghz?

 Un C7 da 1200 mhz, sopra ci ho installato gentoo e i tempi di compilazione sono mediamente tre volte superiori a quelli del mio centrino 1800 mhz.

Per visualizzare un divx di buona qualità, con una codifica mp3 decente (uso il plugin "speex" di alsa per il resample dell'audio), occupo una discreta percentuale di processore, tra il 50% e il 60%, a volte qualcosa di più. Complessivamente è adatto alle esigenze di un mediaplayer. Per la scheda video integrata uso i driver openchrome che da pochi giorni trovi anche in portage, quelli forniti da via sono uno specchietto per le allodole perché non funzionano per niente.

Per finire non capisco a che acceleratori hardware tu ti riferisca... acceleratori di cosa?

----------

## dynamite

Si ho capito male e mi sono spiegato male e inoltre non è che sia un mago delle schede madri...Ci riprovo appoggiandomi a questo link. Lasciando perdere la scheda in sè nella parte relativa al chipset dice:

"Integrata VIA UniChrome Pro II 3D/2D AGP (Memoria condivisa fino a 128Mb) con acceleratore MPEG-2, MPEG-4 e WMV9" 

Da quel che dicono dovrebbero alleggerire il lavoro del processore. Sai per caso illuminarmi su cosa siano?

La scelta delle distribuzioni è sempre una cosa soggettiva, sarà che quando ho installato ubuntu ci sono rimasto male per l'instabilità (venivo da debian stable e testing)..

----------

## mouser

Hai provato a dare un'occhiata allo Shuttle (so che così sempra una presa in giro  :Rolling Eyes: )

Clicca per il link.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## dynamite

Eh sì gli shuttle sono belli, ma montano schede madri e processori normali (anche molto potenti), quindi perdono dal punto di vista dei consumi. Le dimensioni sono accettabili, mi serve qualcosa di piccolo perchè lo spazio in casa non è molto e vorrei piazzarlo sotto la tv(nel mobile tv per capirci). Avevo anche pensato di prendere un case simile agli shuttle e montarci dentro una motherboard con processori da notebook, ma sono quasi impossibili da reperire e al momento non ho un notebook in disuso da poter smontare...  :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

infatti ti avevo suggerito il case rack slism che è di larghezza ed profondità identico all'amplificatore/DVD tipo ma è alto meno di dieci centimetri e puoi anche usare schede madri normali (con ampio beneficio sui costi e possibilità).

----------

## dynamite

Infatti grazie djinnz nel frattempo sto cercando il tipo di case che mi hai suggerito, funzionalmente sono ottimi un po' brutti ehehehe!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

